# all of a sudden charged 99 dollars for superfan?



## gregftlaud (Jun 16, 2004)

i was just curious. i was one of those who accepted to sign up early for the nfl sunday ticket this year and i thought that we were suppose to receive the superfan for free. i've been a customer for 7yrs now. my first nfl sunday ticket payment was billed to my july 3 statement and as expected it said 0.00 next to the superfan. now i'm looking at my aug 3 statement and not only is my 2nd payment for the nfl sunday ticket on there but also a charge of 99 bucks for the superfan pack.

am i mistaken that we were suppose to get the superfan pack for free for signing up early ...the woman over the phone told me that was the case. did anyone else get the superfan for free? and also did anyone else get a promise of getting the superfan for free but still got charged for it?

greg


----------



## T1V0 (Jun 14, 2006)

You only get the Superfan for free if you paid full price for it last year. If you did, then a credit should follow on the next bill. If you didn't pay in full for it last year, you only get it for free if you complain enough to the right CSR.


----------



## Jupiterhead (Dec 14, 2002)

I signed up before the deadline (I think it was April 31) and got it free - I did not have it last year. I was billed, but called and got a credit. They had sent an email promo in April offering it free with the NFL package.


----------



## gregftlaud (Jun 16, 2004)

well, i called dtv and spoke with a csr and he told me that he would escalate my issue to the financial department and that i should be receiving a 99 dollar credit on my bill in 2 days or so. 

we'll see


----------



## Markman07 (Jul 18, 2001)

I was told by Retention when I got my free HD TIVO that anyone who had it last year (didn't have to be at full price neither) would get it this year free because of the issues they had with it. He also said to call back if I ever saw that I was charged for it.


----------



## theesir (Feb 15, 2005)

This is in the SuperFan FAQs on http://www.directv.com/DTVAPP/customer/faqPage.jsp?assetId=1300026

*Will I be credited for NFL SUNDAY TICKET SuperFan in 2006 if I had it in 2005?

Yes. If you subscribed to NFL SUNDAY TICKET SuperFan in 2005, you will receive either a $49 or $99 credit for 2006, depending on what you paid in 2005. The credit from 2005 will be applied to your August bill.*

I also was charged 33 this month for Superfan. I paid 99 last year. I the retension rep I talked to said it should be free and I will be credited. There was however NO credit on my August bill as the FAQ answer indicated.

With that in their FAQ I can't see how they COULD charge anyone who subscribed last year.

I'm sure they'll straighten it out, but it creates a pain for me trying to explain the extra high bill to my wife who I assured we would be getting SF free.


----------



## ravonaf (Sep 2, 2003)

I had my new HD unit hooked up last week and the guy gave me Super Fan for free as well as HBO/Showtime for $2 a month for six months. I've only been on DTV for a year but I had pre-bought Sunday Ticket.

I guess since I was a new HD subscriber he was giving me HD content. The funny thing is that I was going to subscribe to those anyways.


----------



## gregftlaud (Jun 16, 2004)

what was odd about my situation is they starting charing me for the nfl sunday ticket on my july 3rd statement and the superfan was on there at 0.00 dollars so i thought i was free and clear. then on the aug 3rd statement they decide to charge me 99 bucks. doesnt make any sense. if they are gonna charge u for the superfan then it should have been with the first charge of the nfl sunday ticket...for me....on my july 3rd statement. hopefully i will get the credit without having to call back and yell 5 or 6 times. i refuse to pay over 300 bucks for nfl sunday ticket no matter how much i love football in hd.


----------



## wmschultz (May 26, 2004)

You could always just log into your account on line and check to see if the credit is on there.
They usually show up shortly after you hang up.


----------



## gregftlaud (Jun 16, 2004)

oh i did that but there was no credit and anyway he told me it would take a couple of days because another dept would be handling it


----------



## Baldodome (Jan 12, 2003)

Same situation when bill arrived this past weekend. Just hung up with CSR, $99 credit back on bill. It's a shame that customers need to ask for stuff to get the best deals. I have been a user since the year they came out with DTV, Sunday ticket since it came out, HD throughout house, 3 different Tivos, Locals, full programming, etc......and I still have to beg for to best deal. 

Although, when I called, they did recognize me as "An A-List customer", so I guess that makes it all OK!!


----------



## axelf (Jul 4, 2004)

I have an interesting experience with this too. I paid the $49 for superfan last year and then got my HDTivo just before the season started last year. They had a bug last year when you activated the HDTivo it screwed up the Superfan subscription. So, they charged me $99 and then gave me a $99 credit. 

This year I got both a $49 and a $99 credit. I'm very happy now.


----------



## AreBee (Jan 11, 2005)

I called customer retention and told them I was going to cancel the SuperFan as a ploy to see what they would do for me. If the rep gave it to me for $49 like last year I would have jumped on it, but they gave it to me for free. Can't hurt to try.


----------



## vaporware (Mar 5, 2002)

Yeah, I had to call and get the money credited onto my account. The lady told me the system was automatically billing anyone that signed up for it. The kicker is when I told her that had I not checked my online billing I wouldn't have noticed it and not called to get a credit she said that it would not have been given to me automatically.

Nice way to scam $99 from those that have auto-pay and no paper bill if you ask me.


----------



## njdboy (Feb 21, 2003)

I just called and complained about the superfan and got a $10 credit on my account for a year. So $120 credit and $99 charge for the superfan, I get paid $21 for superfan in a way I guess. To them they figure I will remain a customer for another year. Seems like a win-win. Oh, and last year I complained and got it reduced to $49 I believe.


----------



## gregftlaud (Jun 16, 2004)

we shouldnt have to pay anything extra for it in the first place. i mean when we sub to hbo, showtime, etc we dont have to pay for the hd channel. i wonder next year when more hd games are offered with the mlb extra innings if they are going to have some kind of mlb extra innings superfan package we are going to have to pay extra for. ridiculous!


----------



## njdboy (Feb 21, 2003)

gregftlaud said:


> we shouldnt have to pay anything extra for it in the first place. i mean when we sub to hbo, showtime, etc we dont have to pay for the hd channel. i wonder next year when more hd games are offered with the mlb extra innings if they are going to have some kind of mlb extra innings superfan package we are going to have to pay extra for. ridiculous!


I agree. It's a joke we pay nearly $250 for Sunday ticket and that's not enough to get the HD games.


----------



## Bananfish (May 16, 2002)

I just called to gripe about the $99 SuperFan charge on my August bill. Mara, the CSR, told me I was credited two days ago for $49, then she gave me another $5 off a month for 6 months and free Starz for 3 months. I really want the full $99 off on the principal of the thing, but I suppose entropy has set in and I'll settle for what I've got.

I ended up paying $49 last year for it - so is that $49 credit right? Or am I supposed to be entitled to the full $99 off?


----------



## generalpatton71 (Oct 30, 2002)

I'm getting it free this year after paying 50$ last year. I was given a 100$ credit in June and billed 100$ in July.


----------



## Howie (May 3, 2004)

I called the retention number and complained when I got billed 99 bucks last month, and they immediately gave me a $99 credit. Then I noticed today that they gave me another $49 credit. Now I'm going to shoot for a free HR20-700. :up:


----------



## Seminole (Oct 27, 2003)

Howie said:


> I called the retention number and complained when I got billed 99 bucks last month, and they immediately gave me a $99 credit. Then I noticed today that they gave me another $49 credit. Now I'm going to shoot for a free HR20-700. :up:


I got the same thing and not sure why plus 5.00 off for 6 monthsw on the hd pkg.


----------



## SlyDog10 (Jan 28, 2003)

It's obvious that lumping the HD into the Superfan is a way for them to squeeze NFLST subs to pony up to offset DTV's cost to keep NFLST exclusive. 

My argument is why do I have to pay an extra $100 just to watch the games (that I already pay for) in HD. Don't I already pay a premium of $10 a month for HD? Sure the Superfan includes the interactive features, and an extra red-zone channel, and mix channel, but my HDTivo can't support the interactive features anyway. And (until recently) there wasn't a HD DVR that supported these features. They are wise to lump the extra features and the HD together. 

This is why I complained to them about the charge. My equipment can't support both HD and interactive, so why are you charging me full price for features that I can't get? Sure last year they sent me a receiver that can do interactive, but it's not HD. So if I want interactive I can't have HD, and if I want HD, I can't uset the interactive stuff.

They agreed this was a valid point, and credited me the full amount. 

Now I only wish they'd show as many NBA games in HD on NBALP, but they don't seem to care too much about that. They'd rather have stupid channels like channel 101 and all those stupid shopping channels. 

If all the regional sports channels are now being shown in HD, why can't DTV enable those channels to those of us with NBALP? aren't they there anyway?


----------



## Howie (May 3, 2004)

SlyDog10 said:


> If all the regional sports channels are now being shown in HD, why can't DTV enable those channels to those of us with NBALP? aren't they there anyway?


Because they are being spot beamed from the MPEG4 sats only to the respective local regions. Maybe there is not enough bandwith (for now, anyway) to send all HD RSN's to all regions. But I hear what you're saying, for sure. I'm a Spurs fan, and I'm stuck with watching the Warriors in HD.


----------



## SlyDog10 (Jan 28, 2003)

Howie said:


> Because they are being spot beamed from the MPEG4 sats only to the respective local regions. Maybe there is not enough bandwith (for now, anyway) to send all HD RSN's to all regions. But I hear what you're saying, for sure. I'm a Spurs fan, and I'm stuck with watching the Warriors in HD.


Right, fine there's a spot beam, well I live in northern Chicagoland, and I'm a Milwaukee fan. Milwaukee is 90 miles north, can the spot beam be that narrow so the Milwaukee spot beam wouldn't be available to me? I'd assume they'd be pretty close. Can they just give you whatever they can in the beam? That would be a start.


----------

